# New Option for Trackside R/C



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Only a mention here, that I now have a product for Track Power R/C. See my website for details.

http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/p54/10_amp_Trackside_R/C_(Transmitter_&_Receiver).html


----------

